# Nitro rattle cans in Canada



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

hey guys

Can anyone point me in the right direction as to where I can find some nitro rattle cans in Canada?

I have a Warmoth neck with nitro finish and I'd like to put a waterslide on the headstock. 

thanks


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Brian:

The only lacquer spray I've been able to find in Edmonton is Watco clear at Home Depot. I believe Lee Valley also has clear lacquer in spray cans. But if you're looking for tinted lacquer (as I have been) you're outta luck. Re-ranch seems to be the place to go but I don't know if they'll ship lacquer across the border. The other thing to note is that not all lacquers are created equal and it's unlikely that what you'll find locally is actually nitrocellulose.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

This question has come up a few times. Here's an old thread that lists a few sources...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar...0796-guys-looking-nitrocellulose-lacquer.html


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've found a few places in Washington state that sell actual nitro lacquer.....clear stuff that is. I always bring back lots when ever I'm down there. Maybe I can spare you a can (I see you're local). I'll have to check first though, not sure what's left (I haven't been building guitars lately). Richelieu in Edmonton has "musical instrument lacquer in quarts & gallons. Not sure about rattle cans at Richelieu though.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Swervin55 said:


> Brian:
> 
> The only lacquer spray I've been able to find in Edmonton is Watco clear at Home Depot. I believe Lee Valley also has clear lacquer in spray cans. But if you're looking for tinted lacquer (as I have been) you're outta luck. Re-ranch seems to be the place to go but I don't know if they'll ship lacquer across the border. The other thing to note is that not all lacquers are created equal and it's unlikely that what you'll find locally is actually nitrocellulose.


 yup. the neck is tinted and already has nitro on it. I'd just be putting top layer on to seal the waterslide. I don't mind if its not tinted. I might grab some of that watco and give it a try. I have a spare waterslide I can sacrifice



Hamstrung said:


> This question has come up a few times. Here's an old thread that lists a few sources...
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar...0796-guys-looking-nitrocellulose-lacquer.html


thanks I'll have a peek



Lincoln said:


> I've found a few places in Washington state that sell actual nitro lacquer.....clear stuff that is. I always bring back lots when ever I'm down there. Maybe I can spare you a can (I see you're local). I'll have to check first though, not sure what's left (I haven't been building guitars lately). Richelieu in Edmonton has "musical instrument lacquer in quarts & gallons. Not sure about rattle cans at Richelieu though.


that would be amazing if you could. just shoot me a PM when you get a chance to look. thanks!


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Richelieu carries a large selection of Mohawk rattle cans, in Mississauga the have a lot of different types of clears in every sheen, and lacquer toners in plenty of shades, so even if they weren't in stock out there, they'd be there in a day or two.

For rattle cans it's hard to beat Mohawk, their material is very nice to work with, they have one clear that's made to be especially compatible with older finishes, I thinks it's called "perfect blend", could be good for your application.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for the info Jimmy.

I'll have to look into that if I ever get into finishing a whole neck or body


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Stewmac also carries it.

STEWMAC.COM : Finishes and solvents


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

you cannot ship nitro over the border, unfortunately. and I am too far from the border for a pickup


----------



## plumber666 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm looking too, for an '87 Strat plus neck in maple. That old link doesn't work, anybody in BC know where to get the stuff, I'm in Kelowna.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Ricehlieu has a great selection of Mohawk and Behlen's guitar nitro in rattle cans. 
If you can't order direct, let me know. I can help you out as I have an account there.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

There you go guys, Mohawk is probably the best rattle can lacquer money can buy, it's great to work with so I'd take him up on that kind offer if I didn't already buy it there myself. One note, if your using it for touch ups or refinishing check out their "perfect blend" lacquer, it's made to work with existing finishes and can save you a pile of grief, read up on it if you like.


----------



## ferguson911 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi guys hopefully this helps. 

Www.greatlakescustomcolour.com 

I just finished a fiesta red tele with their nitro. Was very happy. Trying to spread the word as i know people like myself have been looking for a long long time. Good luck!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

player99 said:


>


Unlike most necro threads where I question the reason for the last poster, this one is very useful. Thanks for bumping this with new info. It is increasingly difficult to get decent nitro, and colours at that, up here in the great white north.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## ferguson911 (Oct 23, 2020)

Silvertone said:


> Unlike most necro threads where I question the reason for the last poster, this one is very useful. Thanks for bumping this with new info. It is increasingly difficult to get decent nitro, and colours at that, up here in the great white north.
> 
> Cheers Peter.


Anytime! We're all in this together. Good product is something that needs to be talked about.


----------



## ferguson911 (Oct 23, 2020)

player99 said:


>


You even lift bra? Lol hahaha


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG.......they've got Butterscotch now!!!!

........."we need a wet cleanup in isle 2 please".........


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Silvertone said:


> Unlike most necro threads where I question the reason for the last poster, this one is very useful. Thanks for bumping this with new info. It is increasingly difficult to get decent nitro, and colours at that, up here in the great white north.
> 
> Cheers Peter.


This was announced in a new thread a month or two ago. If we are going to answer this 7 year old thread if you search nitro there are a bunch of old threads that we can update as well... Carry on, I am still going to identify necro threads when they come up.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

player99 said:


> This was announced in a new thread a month or two ago. If we are going to answer this 7 year old thread if you search nitro there are a bunch of old threads that we can update as well... Carry on, I am still going to identify necro threads when they come up.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Diablo said:


> View attachment 337438


Very weird of you. I'm not into that, look elsewhere.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

player99 said:


> Very weird of you. I'm not into that, look elsewhere.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Diablo said:


> View attachment 337451


If you keep hitting on the male forum members don't expect them to stay quiet about it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> Very weird of you. I'm not into that, look elsewhere.


Prep H is weird? How so?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Prep H is weird? How so?


You are free to pursue any lifestyle you want.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> Very weird of you. I'm not into that, look elsewhere.





Electraglide said:


> Prep H is weird? How so?





player99 said:


> You are free to pursue any lifestyle you want.


I guess some would rather be a pain in the ass?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

laristotle said:


> I guess some would rather be a pain in the ass?


Why are all the bullies are so interested in male anuses?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> Why are you guys all so interested in anuses?


Never really popped up before, until we had to contend with one.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Never really popped up before, until we had to contend with one.


Said another bully.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> You are free to pursue any lifestyle you want.


You mean you use Prep H other than what it's made for? Well, to each his own I guess. I use it for 'roids like it says on the box and in the ads tho they say the 'merican version can be used to fight wrinkles and puffy eyes. (They changed one of the ingredients) Seems it shrinks things.
BTW my lifestyle has served me well for more than 50 years.....you'd probably last about an hr or two.


player99 said:


> Why are all the bullies are so interested in male anuses?


Seems you're the only one mentioning male anuses and hitting on other members here.....a Freudian slip there playa?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> Said another bully.


Which one was that? You'd best report it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That's enough children. Don't make me use my teacher voice after hours.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Here they all roll in. A bunch of geriatric bitches.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> Here they all roll in. A bunch of geriatric bitches.


Yup, gottabe under 25. 


laristotle said:


> Which one was that? You'd best report it.


Just like back in high school. Reminds me of the classroom monitor.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> That's enough children. Don't make me use my teacher voice after hours.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 24, 2016)

Just putting this one out there www.oxfordsupply.ca
Aerosols, 8oz Tins, and accessories


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Is this stuff any good?

I may try a nitro finish instead of poly on the next build.



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/rust-oleum-lacquer-clear-312g-aerosol-/1000120299


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> View attachment 337438


Also handy for reducing the bags under your eyes I'm told.


----------

